# Boilies haltbar machen !!!



## Masterfischer (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe vor mir dieses Vakkuumiergerät zu leisten http://www.jet-o-vac.com/jetovac.htm. Ich bzw. Wir(meine Mutter und ich) besitzen nichts(aßer einem kleinen Gefrierfach : dies ist aber voll mit Essen) wo wir die Dinger einfrieren könnten. Nun meine Frage: Wie lange halten sich die Boilies, wenn sie vakuumiert sind und nicht eingefroren werden ? #c  Kann ich die Boilies auch an nem dunklen und kühlen Ort lagern ?#c  Geld für einen Gefrierschrank(oder änlichem) habe ich nicht.
Bitte helft mir  !

Petri Masterfischer


----------



## Stefan6 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

Moin Masterfischer

Von Top Secret gibt es KONSERVIT,damit kann man Boilies haltbar machen.Hab damit meine Boilies auch gemacht,halten Monate an einem kühlen Ort(Keller).#6


----------



## Masterfischer (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

Ich hbae mal gehört das die Boilies dann nach Krankenhaus und nicht mehr nach z.B. Vanille bei einem Vanilleboilie duften ? 

Petri Masterfischer


----------



## MrTom (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



			
				Masterfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hbae mal gehört das die Boilies dann nach Krankenhaus und nicht mehr nach z.B. Vanille bei einem Vanilleboilie duften ?
> 
> Petri Masterfischer


Der Geruch ändert sich nicht aber der Geschmack, die Mumpeln werden bitter  
Eine Alternative für dich wäre das Durchtrocknen der Boilies, einfach trocknen lassen bis sie bretthart sind.


----------



## Stefan6 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



			
				Masterfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hbae mal gehört das die Boilies dann nach Krankenhaus und nicht mehr nach z.B. Vanille bei einem Vanilleboilie duften ?
> 
> Petri Masterfischer


 

Gefangen hab ich trotzdem,vielleicht lag es daran,das ich fischige Aromen verwendet habe.


----------



## Masterfischer (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Alternative für dich wäre das Durchtrocknen der Boilies, einfach trocknen lassen bis sie bretthart sind.


Dann trotzdem noch Vakuumieren oder geht da auch einschweißen(mittels eines Folienschweißgerätes) oder etwa garnicht ?

Petri Masterfischer


----------



## Carpfighter (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

Also konservierer würd ich lassen!
Also wenn du di boilies vakumieren willst dan tipp boilies rollen dan in tüten packen zu schweisen dan kleines loch in ecke in mikrowelle so n paar minuten garen bis si schön heiß sin nacher  di  ecke zuschweisen und in eien raum mit gleichbleibender temp legen!
Warme temp zieht sich zusammn so vakkum! -1jahr 
Oder boilies rollen +kochen ein wenig trocknen und dan vakuumieren + einschweisen!

Lg Carpfighter


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



			
				Carpfighter schrieb:
			
		

> ......................Warme temp zieht sich zusammn so vakkum! -1jahr


Hallo Carpfighter

Ok das hört sich ja ganz gut an mit deinem Tip.
Aber Warme temperaturen ziehen nichts zusammen ist genau anders herum es dehnt sich aus. Daß funktioniert dann so das du es erwärmst und sich das Volumen in der Tüte ausdehnt. Und wenn du dann nocheinmal evakuuierst und das rest Volumen sich dann noch abkühlt zieht es sich zusammen.
Aber das hast du bestimmt auch gedacht aber nicht geschrieben, ne.:q 
also bis densen


----------



## BadPoldi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

Hi,

salz oder zucker ist ne günstige alternative...

boilies kochen, gut trocknen 4-5 tage und dann im eimer rein richtig schön mit salz den eimer auffüllen oder zucker.

die boilies werden aber steinhart durch das salz/zucker, boiliebohrer ned vergessen!

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Masterfischer (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



			
				Carpfighter schrieb:
			
		

> Oder boilies rollen +kochen ein wenig trocknen und dan vakuumieren + einschweisen!


Boilies rollen, steinhart werden lassen und dann vakuumieren und einschweißen. So können sich keine Pilze bilden denn es ist ja auch keine Feuchtigkeit mehr drinn und somit kann der Boilie nicht mehr schwitzen. 
Ist doch so richtig oder #c  ???

Petri Masterfischer


----------



## Masterfischer (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



			
				BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> salz oder zucker ist ne günstige alternative...
> 
> boilies kochen, gut trocknen 4-5 tage und dann im eimer rein richtig schön mit salz den eimer auffüllen oder zucker.


 
Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Aber es soll ja ne richtige kleerei sein. Oder ???#c 



			
				 BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> boiliebohrer ned vergessen!


 
Hab ich immer dabei #6 

Petri Masterfischer


----------



## Carpfighter (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

So auf die art aber bitte nicht steinhart werden lassen ! Nur soweit wi möglich oder soweit der Boile das verkraftet !

@Stiff_cop Das meinte ich !" die erwärmte luft kühlt ab und zieht sich so zusammen!

Aber wenn du ein vakuumiergerät mit integrierter folienschweißgerät dann ersparst du dir das erhitzen auser bei noch nicht gekochten boilis!

Lg carpfighter

Es geht noch folgendes : Wasser erhitzen nicht kochen zucker einrühren 2:3 in ne kübel mit deckel und da die boilies rein ! UNd das hält ! kannst zum zucker noch zusätzlich flavours geben!

Lg Carpfighter

Lg CArpfighter


----------



## MrTom (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



			
				CarpfighterEs geht noch folgendes : Wasser erhitzen nicht kochen zucker einrühren 2:3 in ne kübel mit deckel und da die boilies rein ! UNd das hält ! kannst zum zucker noch zusätzlich flavours geben![/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich das richtig-du willst die Boilies im Wasser-Zuckergemisch lagern;+ ??
> Ist für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, weil wenn man Boilies in Zucker oder Salz(oder beidem) lagert soll ja gerade das Wasser entzogen werden.


----------



## Carpfighter (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

Es geht auch so mister supertoll und experte !
HAlt in zukunft ein wenig abstand von dir!

Meister hab ich ja nicht von gott ! sondern vom carpmirror und habs selber probiert ! 
Funzt stell dir vor ha!


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

@Carpfighter

ich würde hier mal nen anderen #4 Ton anschlagen "herr Carpfighter"

das muß ja wohl nicht sein!!!!!!!!!!!:r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## Masterfischer (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

Halllllooooo, das hier soll kein Beleidigungstreat werden.Das mal als erstes.
@Carpfighter, MrTom hat doch nur gesagt(geschrieben) das es für ihn nicht ganz nachvollziehbar ist, was ist den daran so schlimm ???

Petri Masterfischer

PS: @irgendein Moderator wenns zu schlimm wird(mit den Beleidigungen) Treat bitte schließen. Danke


----------



## Carpfighter (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

Ok sorry !
Aber es hat mich wirkli anzipft aber is jetzt wurscht! 

Also nomal sorry und vergess mas!

Lg carpfighter


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



			
				Carpfighter schrieb:
			
		

> Ok sorry !
> Aber es hat mich wirkli anzipft aber is jetzt wurscht!
> 
> Also nomal sorry und vergess mas!
> ...


 

sauber#6


----------



## BadPoldi (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



			
				Masterfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Aber es soll ja ne richtige kleerei sein. Oder ???#c
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hi,

nöö mit salz wird das keine kleckerei, wieso auch. du solltest halt schon versuchen die boilies so trocken als möglich einzulagern. dann erst mit salt oder zucker "konservieren". 
zu harte boilies gibts auch nicht, die weichen ja im wasser relativ schnell wieder auf, genauso ist das salz bzw. zucker gleich weg wenn der boilie im wasser liegt.
wenns zu feucht eingelagert werden, hast  unten dann ne salz bzw. zuckerpampe, ist aber nicht tragisch...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Fabio (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

Fragt sich nurnoch, was billiger ist: 5kilo Salz oder Zucker^^ Es soll ja auch mit Pellets anstelle von salz od. zucker funktionieren, aber preislich scheiden die(bei mir zumindest) als Massenkonservierungsware aus......  lg Fabio


----------



## BadPoldi (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

hi,

so 5kg salzeimer kostet bei der metro um die 8 euro.... 25kg sack dagegen nur noch 11 euro...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Masterfischer (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

Danke an alle die geantwortet haben, habt mir ungemein weiter geholfen*lol*

Petri Masterfischer


----------



## Luigi 01 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

Hallo Masterfischer!

Habe ich gerade im Netz gefunden!
Ist auch noch eine Möglichkeit dir dir weiter helfen kann!
*Boilies haltbar machen
*- Um Boilies, die einen Tag getrocknet wurden, lange frisch zu halten, füllt man sie in leere Schraubdeckelgläser. Der Deckel wird nur leicht angedreht. Der Backofen wird auf 130°C vorgeheizt. Jetzt kommen die Gläser für 1/2 Stunde in den Backofen. Beim Herausholen der Gläser wird der Deckel sofort fest zugeschraubt. So halten sich die Boilies mindestens 2 Monate lang.
- Boilies halten sich bis zu einer Woche lang frisch, wenn man sie in eine Plastiktüte gibt und eine Hand voll Reiskörner darüber streut.


----------



## pfantomas (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

Ich benutze seıt langem schon eınen flüssıgen Konsevıerer und hab noch keınerleı negatıven Erfahrungen gemacht ın Bezug auf Geschmack und Geruch.
Gerade beı Konsevıerern denke ıch, gıbt es vıel Bıllıgschrott auf dem Markt.
Mıt eınem Vernünftıgen, kann man sogar Boılıes mıt frıschem Muschelfleısch für 1/2 Jahr haltbar machen. Frage ıst nur, ob es eınem das Wert ıst.

Gruss aus der Türkeı,


----------



## Telse (30. September 2008)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

HI leute 
ich würd die Boilies einfach in ein Glas tun das mit offenem Deckel in die Mikrowelle oder BAckofen stellen, richtig schön durcheizen lassen und beim herrausnehmen den dackel zudrehen...... Das ist zwar so ähnlich vakumieren funktioniert meies Achtens allerdings besser als daas Vakumieren in der Plastiktüte


----------



## zrako (30. September 2008)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



Telse schrieb:


> HI leute
> ich würd die Boilies einfach in ein Glas tun das mit offenem Deckel in die Mikrowelle oder BAckofen stellen, richtig schön durcheizen lassen und beim herrausnehmen den *dackel* zudrehen...... Das ist zwar so ähnlich vakumieren funktioniert meies Achtens allerdings besser als daas Vakumieren in der Plastiktüte



immer diese tierquäler


----------



## Allround98 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

Kann man auch steinharte Boilies anfüttern?


----------



## cipro2003 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



Allround98 schrieb:


> Kann man auch steinharte Boilies anfüttern?



Nein niemals!
Gerade alte Karpfen beissen sich die zähne daran aus....


----------



## Lil Torres (11. September 2011)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Nein niemals!
> Gerade alte Karpfen beissen sich die zähne daran aus....



:q:q

@Allround98

natürlich kannst du das!!

außerdem halten steinharte murmeln satzer, brassen und andere weißfische vom futterplatz fern.


----------



## Lupus (11. September 2011)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*

und steinharte Klicker sind nicht so atraktiv.... Also ein Nachteil!
Außerdem muss ich noch folgendes feststellen:
konservieren in Salz ist problemlos möglich führt aber NICHT bei allen Mixen zu harten Boilies! mine bleiben weich und klebrig!

Das Konservieren in einer gesättigten Zuckerlösung ist ebenfalls möglich (man kann z.B. auch Melasse nehmen) die Murmeln werden dann in der klebrigen Brühe steinhart....und alles klebt!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Lil Torres (11. September 2011)

*AW: Boilies haltbar machen !!!*



Lupus schrieb:


> und steinharte Klicker sind nicht so atraktiv.... Also ein Nachteil!



sorry, das stimmt natürlich. #t



Lupus schrieb:


> Außerdem muss ich noch folgendes feststellen:
> konservieren in Salz ist problemlos möglich führt aber NICHT bei allen Mixen zu harten Boilies! mine bleiben weich und klebrig!



das deckt sich auch mit meinen erfahrungen, deswegen habe ich meine boilies immer längere zeit getrocknet.

allerdings nahmen meine fangerfolge drastisch ab!!

das lag wohl größtenteils an der unattraktivität meiner murmeln...


----------

